# New picture, Frederik the Great, it almost looks like a painting.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice!

I do the same thing with Keegan and the muslin background.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sweetphoenix99 (May 4, 2009)

very beutiful and the last one looks like a painting

thanks for shareing


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

those are beautiful! The last one is especialy breathtaking


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

amazing pics very pretty!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous. I liked the first two best, the last I couldn't help but think he was saying "What're you lookin' at, huh?"  

Pretty horse.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Excuse me while i wipe the my drool of the keyboard. THOSE ARE SO AWESOME!!! I WANT THAT HORSE! how much do you want for him? lol. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Equine Photography in Arkansas  |  Pierce Graphic Design

Looking at your website there, drool!!! Amazing pics


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, they are beautiful!


----------



## Pinnacle Friesians (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, you are right. ("You looking at me")? Oh he is great. Sometimes I think he knows he's good looking. Thanks for your response.
www.pinnaclefriesians.com


----------

